# Help with feeding Stella and Chewy's to puppy!



## Chubbychipmunk (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi everyone! I just joined this forum and would love some advice on switching my baby Norbert to Stella and Chewy's. I know there are a looooot of threads on this and I feel like I've gone through them all, but if I missed something and this has already been address I apologize :innocent:

I am super confused about the serving size of Stella and Chewy's for a puppy. I read tons of threads but most people feeding it had adult Malts. Norbert is 4.5 months old and weighs around 3.5 lbs. Most calorie calculators say that he needs around 200 calories per day. In the chicken flavor this would mean 4 patties a day! Is this correct? Can they even fit that much food into their little stomachs? :blink:

He came to me from his breeder on Merrick canned puppy plate so that's what he's been on. I've been giving him a heaping 1/8 cup 4 times a day, and he finishes his meals for the most part. He just seems to be losing interest in it slowly, and since he loved the S&C meal mixers I sometimes give him, I figured I would just switch him completely since it's a way better food anyway.

I know there's no definitive answer as each baby is different, but any help or opinions for a reasonable serving size would be greatly appreciated! And if it really is 4 patties a day, I will try that and see how it goes :thumbsup: Norbert and I thank you all so much!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My Maddie will be 7 on the 17th, she weighs 5.4 to 5.8lbs, I feed her one patty for her breakfast, when I don't home cook her dinners I feed her 1 patty and a veggie 

4 patties just seems like to much


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi Jilieen,

I am far from a feeding expert but I do feed S&C. My Dolly is 11 months old and about 4 pounds. I actually just bought her the frozen chicken patties today and it says on the back of the bag for 5 pounds -> 2.5 patties. Since she's 4 pounds, I gave her 2 full patties today and monitored her. We're working on some obedience right now so I take into account that she's getting extra goodies throughout the day (I use bits of the freeze dried S&C toppers along with fresh fruits and veggies as treats.) I alway err on the side of feeding slightly too much rather than too little... then if I notice she isn't finishing her meals or isn't acting hungry then I change it up. 

I also recently started a new routine with her. She gets a small snack in the morning along with "treats" during our training time... then she gets her full meal at dinner. That way if she's ended up having more or less treats than I expected then I can take that into account when I feed her dinner. It seems to be working well and I think her appetite is actually better than before. 

4 patties sounds like a lot of SC for such a small pup, but I could be wrong! I didn't start feeding Dolly strictly SC until she was a bit older so it could be that a young puppy needs more? I'm sure others on here will have some great advice!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Chubbychipmunk said:


> Hi everyone! I just joined this forum and would love some advice on switching my baby Norbert to Stella and Chewy's. I know there are a looooot of threads on this and I feel like I've gone through them all, but if I missed something and this has already been address I apologize :innocent:
> 
> I am super confused about the serving size of Stella and Chewy's for a puppy. I read tons of threads but most people feeding it had adult Malts. Norbert is 4.5 months old and weighs around 3.5 lbs. Most calorie calculators say that he needs around 200 calories per day. In the chicken flavor this would mean 4 patties a day! Is this correct? Can they even fit that much food into their little stomachs? :blink:
> 
> ...


Hi Chubbychip:w00t:! --Great that your feeding the raw!

My boy's name is Baby, he is 5 years old and he weighs 6.5 lbs.{which is almost twice the size of Norbert}

This is the amount I feed Baby:
*Breakfast:* For his breakfast in the morning he gets one FREEZE DRIED patty plus a quarter of a patty {a little over one patty}. 
*Dinner: *For his dinner he gets one FREEZE DRIED patty, plus three quarters of a patty {almost two patties}.

*With the exception that on some days when he is a lot more active, I might occasionally give him a little bit more food, depending on his activity level that day. My boy doesn't have as much of an appetite in the a.m. that's why I give him less in the a.m. but your dog might have more of an appetite in the a.m. than mine does, especially since he's still growing.

4 Patties sound to me like way too much for your tiny little Norbert! 
My dog is twice Norberts size and he doesn't even eat that much Stella & Chewy's patties in a day. I'm not sure if you are using the 'frozen' type of patties, or the 'freeze dried' I use the 'freeze dried', so my suggested guidelines I gave below are referring to 'freeze dried' portions, not frozen. Nothing against frozen, I just don't use those and therefore don't know about serving size of the frozen ones.
*
**How about maybe trying this:
* Breakfast:* Perhaps just try giving Norbert only just one moistened crumbled freeze dried patty for breakfast.
*Dinner:* And perhaps give Norbert one moistened crumbled freeze dried patty for dinner.

Perhaps try that and see how much he eats of it. He may not eat it all and might leave some. Or because he is growing he may eat it all. He may even ask you for more because he is growing. I suggest giving a little bit more rather than giving less just to be on the safe side. If he is full he will probably stop eating the rest of the food in his dish on his own. If you give him more instead of less that way you will know he has enough food. If he only eats half of the food you give him on a regular basis, than you can probably cut down on the amount a bit. He will probably sort of tell you if he needs more or less if you keep a close eye on how much he eats and if he seems satisfied or not. Since Norbert is still growing I think you will have to gradually adjust the amount of food you give him and increase it over time, slowly increasing it as he grows larger.

I always use luke warm water to moisten the food NOT HOT, hot water will cook the food and that defeats the whole purpose of feeding the raw food. Using luke warm water doesn't destroy the enzymes and probiotics in the Stella & Chewy's and keeps it 'raw'. Crumbling the food into the bowl makes it easier to eat. 

Hope this might help you a bit! I tried! 
{P.S. it is a good idea to sign up for dogfoodadvisor.com to get their free recall alerts on dog food & dog treats. Just incase there is a recall on the Stella & Chewy's. That rarely happens but it's good to know if it ever does. They send you notifications by email if there is a recall on any type of dog food that is sold. By the way, recalls can occasionally happen with any type of dog food.


----------

